# Whats your favorite load?



## hikingthehills (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm new to muzzle loading but I'm going to try Barnes T-ez bullets with 2 pellets of 777, soon I will be getting another breech plug and will try BH 209.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 13, 2016)

I used a 300 grain Nosler Partition in .458 but not any longer as they don't make them anymore.

I am now using a Hormady 325 grain GR FTX in .458 caliber with 100 grains of BH 209.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2016)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=882182


----------



## hikingthehills (Oct 13, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=882182



Cool thanks!


----------



## Muldoon (Nov 15, 2016)

.54 Caliber Hornady .530" PRB shooting 100 grs. KIK 2F powder/.017" thickness pillow ticking patch/Canola oil lube



PRB by Sharps Man, on Flickr


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 16, 2016)

I use loose powder in mine 80 gn of K swiss and the new Hornady FPB 350 gn it shot great in my Hawkin rifle and it's what I took my 9 pt with this year


----------

